# Proin Experience



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone have any experiences with Proin? I heard it has little to no side effects but then googled it and found many instances of it causing strokes...... 

Does anyone have dogs on Proin now? Thanks!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My girl had an incontinence problem several months back and the vet gave her one dose of estrogen. For some reason my vet believed estrogen therapy is safer than Proin. 

Also, in my particular case, my girl is very young (she was about 8 months, I think!) and the hope was that one round of estrogen would tighten her sphincter and thus she would not have incontinence again or need any sort of treatment. So far, this has been the case!  Proin would not have had a proactive effect like this. I think Proin is best used in different circumstances than Estrogen. It probably depends on your dog and I think that Proin is relatively safe but does have some serious side effects.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you for your response! Can I ask the cost of that? I remember reading the first post about Millie and it seems pretty similar to what has been going on with Cozi....two instances about 2 months apart? 

Good to hear it has been working so far! How long ago did she receive the dose?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

It has been over 4 months, I believe. Because she is so young, the vet really thinks that that one dose might have been all she needed. 

Hopefully you find something that works!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Both proin and DES (estrogen) are realitively safe. I have not personally seen any issues with proin on the Several dogs we have on it. I know that one of our clients were going to put her boxer on one. She went to UW vet school in Madison, and the several doctors on his case were split down the middle on which one they prefered (all internal medicine specialists).


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Just wanted to post an update on the incontinence dilemna.

I am happy to say, I tried alternatives to proin and estrogen and was pleasantly surprised. I researched "leaks no more" by homeopet and (having never used anything homeopathic) was very skeptical, but I'm happy to say that after 2 weeks of drops, Cozi was leak free.

They were tough to adjust the right dosage, but after seeing results, I lessened the dose until she was dry, and then no more drops. She is now 2 months without drops and dry as a bone! 

I am amazed that these drops worked!!! Has anyone else had experience with "Leaks no more"?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I have never experienced incontinence in a dog. It is good to read about others experiences though should I ever have to deal with it in the future.

I am happy for you and your dog that you have found something that works._


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

I just started my mini on Proin this week, and its effect has been immediate— no more dribbling! She was leaking a little anytime she was relaxed or sleeping, and on some occasions let her whole bladder go (she'd wake up and look really confused). I personally haven't seen any side effects at all, though I have a co-worker whose Boxer would vomit on a higher dose.

However, I dislike that my vet feels it might need to be lifelong, especially as my dog is only 9 months old. I had asked about estrogen, but she felt that had worse side effects than Proin did. I would really prefer to wean her off of it if I can. The vet did say I could dose her low if I thought she was doing well. At the moment she gets 1/8th of a pill twice a day, and I'm considering going to once a day instead.

Has anyone done this and had it remain effective?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*artsycourtneysue*: We had our spayed Rat Terrier, Miss Money Penny, on Proin for half her life, from the age of 8 until her death at 16+. I had to adjust the dosage up during her last two years, but it continued to work its magic. She did extremely well on it, and had no side effects whatsoever. It was relatively cheap, at least here in New Jersey. I hope things work out as well for Cozi!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

lavillerose said:


> I just started my mini on Proin this week, and its effect has been immediate— no more dribbling! She was leaking a little anytime she was relaxed or sleeping, and on some occasions let her whole bladder go (she'd wake up and look really confused). I personally haven't seen any side effects at all, though I have a co-worker whose Boxer would vomit on a higher dose.
> 
> However, I dislike that my vet feels it might need to be lifelong, especially as my dog is only 9 months old. I had asked about estrogen, but she felt that had worse side effects than Proin did. I would really prefer to wean her off of it if I can. The vet did say I could dose her low if I thought she was doing well. At the moment she gets 1/8th of a pill twice a day, and I'm considering going to once a day instead.
> 
> Has anyone done this and had it remain effective?


Well, you may be interested in this. My vet actually thought that the side effects of proin were greater. Also, she has had great experience treating YOUNG dogs with one round of a very low dose of estrogen and then having permanent effects. This DID work with Millie - around 9-10 months she was leaking in her sleep - she'd wake up in a giant puddle. I did ONE round of estrogen and she hasn't had this happen in 6 months. My vet believes that estrogen was the proper treatment in this circumstance (and similar circumstances) because the dose is so low their is virtually no risk of side effects. 

Additionally, the estrogen has a *functional* purpose - it tightened the sphincter, which would _naturally_ have been tightened with the presence of natural estrogen had I _waited_ to spay her until she was *mature* (strike one against my vet - I will never EVER spay a bitch at 5 months again.) This has allowed Millie to have complete control. 

I see one single round of estrogen to be much less harmful in a situation like yours, IF it will work the way it did on Millie.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Our dear departed border collie (Saint Maggie) was spayed at 6 months and was incontinent in her sleep a few times. One very short go round with estrogen fixed her up forever and she was as healthy as could be all her life until cardiomyopathy got her at 12 and a half.


----------

